# [Hivemind] Less study, more posting!



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Since the last thread went over the 400 mark, it looks like it was time for a new one!  This is my first time starting a thread....


----------



## Tallok (May 2, 2004)

the title could be my motto!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Woiw, she's no longer a Hive Virgin


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Well, I stole it from Crothian's last post in the old thread.... only I reversed it, of course.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I inspire a lot it seems


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Woiw, she's no longer a Hive Virgin




And yet another piece of my innocence ripped away........


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Sorry, but the internet is going at doing that


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Hmmm, that only answer I have for that is not Grandma friendly.  

The only way the internet is responsible for the loss of my innocence is that I met Ao using it.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

What's really sad is I've been working on a paper since Noon, and I've only revised a paragraph due to my rampant post-whoring, yet I havn't updated my play by post games. I'm a horrible horrible person...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ya, the internet will suck you in and never let go...It chained me to my desk...forces me to post....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

And without your dinner!

The net can be addictive.  But most days I can tear myself away to do something else.  It probably helps that it's Ao's computer, so I feel bad to kick him off it for too long.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 2, 2004)

That's why you have to do like me and just graduate and be done with it.  Though the real world sucks on occassion.


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

Congrats on starting your first new Hive thread, orchid blossom!

Jeez, those last couple went fast.  It's refreshing to see the Hive moving so quickly again- like the old days.

I can't even keep up.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ya, like tonight the real world aint doing nothing for me...so here I am....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Congrats on starting your first new Hive thread, orchid blossom!
> 
> Jeez, those last couple went fast.  It's refreshing to see the Hive moving so quickly again- like the old days.
> 
> I can't even keep up.




Blame Morrus....

seriously, he installed thes games


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Blame Morrus....
> 
> seriously, he installed thes games




Heheh... that's true.  I certainly can't deny that certain people have been more inspired to post lately... 

[whistles innocently]


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Well, I don't plan on starting to play that game, so blame mine on the fact that I am in command of the computer for the night.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid...just make a character...that way you gather money just in case in the future you want to play.....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Heheh... that's true.  I certainly can't deny that certain people have been more inspired to post lately...
> 
> [whistles innocently]




_ glares at creamsteak_

I know isn't it terrible?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> orchid...just make a character...that way you gather money just in case in the future you want to play.....




Probably a good idea.  But I really have no thought of ever playing.  I suppose I could give my money away, but that doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Probably a good idea.  But I really have no thought of ever playing.  I suppose I could give my money away, but that doesn't seem fair.




it wouldn't be fair...so as long we agree on that you can just give it all to me....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

I suggested to Ao while petz was going that maybe I should give Morrus all my money.  (this was after Ao beat up Rufus.)  He didn't think that was funny.


----------



## Dungannon (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What's really sad is I've been working on a paper since Noon, and I've only revised a paragraph due to my rampant post-whoring, yet I havn't updated my play by post games. I'm a horrible horrible person...



Yes you are, now UPDATE!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I suggested to Ao while petz was going that maybe I should give Morrus all my money.  (this was after Ao beat up Rufus.)  He didn't think that was funny.




That is funny...you could give your money to AO...or log in as OA and give his moeny to me


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

There's ol' Crothian, lookin' for de loot...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That is funny...you could give your money to AO...or log in as OA and give his moeny to me




Nothing simpler, I just go in under his Netscape profile.

But I imagine the next day the password to get onto the internet would have been changed, and he wouldn't tell the computer to remember it.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ glares at creamsteak_




Hey, at least I'm trying to DO something with my posts. I'm giving out free avatars and asking new questions (but checking the Help Guide to make sure they are not already answered), and such. Except this post... and any other posts where I whine about not working on my paper (it's right in front of me, and I'm going to fix a line right now just to prove that I can).


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

How bout that phantom fungus thread, huh?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> There's ol' Crothian, lookin' for de loot...




in Petz I gave away about a 1000 bucks...I'd like people to return the favor....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I'm trying to DO something with my posts. I'm giving out free avatars and asking new questions (but checking the Help Guide to make sure they are not already answered), and such. Except this post... and any other posts where I whine about not working on my paper (it's right in front of me, and I'm going to fix a line right now just to prove that I can).




I'm just teasing you...Jester was speicfiucally talking about me the old rascal...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

This has absolutely no relevance to the discussion at hand, but I just ate a 2-week old "Chinese Pâté" (Pâté Chinois) and I'm hoping it was still good.

AR

Edit: for those who don't know, "Chinese Pâté" is neither chinese food nor is it made of chinese people.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> This has absolutely no relevance to the discussion at hand, but I just ate a 2-week old "Chinese Pâté" (Pâté Chinois) and I'm hoping it was still good.
> 
> AR







dude, tha'ts just not smart...not smart at all


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> and any other posts where I whine about not working on my paper




Hey I'm ALSO not working on my paper! Damn RPG!

AR

Edit: what's your about?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> This has absolutely no relevance to the discussion at hand, but I just ate a 2-week old "Chinese Pâté" (Pâté Chinois) and I'm hoping it was still good.
> 
> AR
> 
> Edit: for those who don't know, "Chinese Pâté" is neither chinese food nor is it made of chinese people.




Make sure to post every five minutes or so.  That way we'll know when the food poisoning sets in and we should call the ambulance.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Papers are fun...it does seem to be finals time...Ha Ha!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Make sure to post every five minutes or so.  That way we'll know when the food poisoning sets in and we should call the ambulance.





Darn, that's funny..and cold....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Make sure to post every five minutes or so.  That way we'll know when the food poisoning sets in and we should call the ambulance.



 I'll have to post faster than that if I want to get fully healed to fight some kobolds


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Darn, that's funny..and cold....




Cold?  ME?

I'm just a big warm fuzzy!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, vicious little critter


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Papers are fun...it does seem to be finals time...Ha Ha!!



 So I gather you're done with the institutionalized educational process?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> So I gather you're done with the institutionalized educational process?




Ya, but I'm thinking of going back to get some business classes


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, vicious little critter



 

As far as the institutionalized education process goes, I've been done since 1997.  Wow, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

yes, that was a while ago, Orchid, but isn't that good?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Yes, it's good.  But considering I got a degree in English and don't want to teach, I'm making my living as a data entry person.  Whee!

I'm thinking of going to a local school that teaches medical transcription.  You can work from home, and when Ao goes to grad school and we have to move, I wouldn't have to leave my job.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Where is he going to grad school at?


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2004)

Hmm.. I've decided to sell my PS2 with some accessories and stuff.  On ebay.  So if anyone's interested, it'll be listed by 'angcuru'. 

'Cause I'd rather a HIVER get my stuff than someone I don't know.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

what are you going to get with the money?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Where is he going to grad school at?




That has yet to be decided.  But there aren't any schools in the area that offer the program he wants, so we know we'll have to move.

He's going to work for a year or two before he goes.


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2004)

Save up to custom-make my very own Super-Duper Hugemongously Powerful Takes the Ass and Beats it With a Big Stick Gamification PC *insert copyright thingy*.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> That has yet to be decided.  But there aren't any schools in the area that offer the program he wants, so we know we'll have to move.
> 
> He's going to work for a year or two before he goes.




What program??


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Yes, it's good.  But considering I got a degree in English and don't want to teach, I'm making my living as a data entry person.  Whee!
> 
> I'm thinking of going to a local school that teaches medical transcription.  You can work from home, and when Ao goes to grad school and we have to move, I wouldn't have to leave my job.




Hey I'm working on a French Litt degree and I don't want to teach either! I had a degree in Statistics that I live off of though.

I have a friend who types up Court sessions. He works from home, which is indeed nice because he can write off part of his rent as business expenses. He doesn't make a whole lot of money, but working from home, when you want is pretty nice. If there are judicial buildings near where you live you could always look into that.

I'm surprised that you need a course for medical transcription... I thought all you needed were 1337 typing skills...

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes, that was a while ago, Orchid, but isn't that good?



 Been going to school for 23 damn years and I'm starting to get sick of it.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but I'm thinking of going back to get some business classes



 What did you major in?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> What did you major in?




Applied MAthematics


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What program??




Greek and Roman Classics to be a Professor.

Oh, and for medical transcription you need Anatomy, Medical Terminology, and then a course they call Medical transcription that introduces you to all the medical forms.  Then you have to pass an exam.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Greek and Roman Classics to be a Professor.




Ohio State has a good classics department, I used to game with kids in that program.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

My first Hivemind post.    

That damn RPG thingy is killing me and I never looked at posting here before.

I am considering going back to school. I am an RN and have 2 cousins and a best bud in Medical School. The driving force is being able to provide for my family - which I cannot do as a RN but spending 8 years in school at 36 is not really appealing either.

Do I get to know the secret handshake now?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

We have no handshake...welcome home to the hive, you were always a member


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

(i don't know if it's because of the bad pâté or the fact that I'm having a posting overdose, but I feel taller than usual...)


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> (i don't know if it's because of the bad pâté or the fact that I'm having a posting overdose, but I feel taller than usual...)




Taller then what??


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Taller then what??



 than usual :\


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> than usual :\




that's just odd....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Welcome Eosin!

Well, Ao is home so I'm going to let him take over.  Have a good night people.


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2004)

Will do, Orchid.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Welcome Eosin!
> 
> Well, Ao is home so I'm going to let him take over.  Have a good night people.




Night Orchid!! 


AO, look into Ohio State for Classics


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Good night and take care


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

well, we had a storm blow through here, nie and severe...and the power stayed on, I'm, impressed.  Usually I sneeze and my lights flicker


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, we had a storm blow through here, nie and severe...and the power stayed on, I'm, impressed.  Usually I sneeze and my lights flicker



 Eh, I hope you don't suffer from too much allergies!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Evening Hive.

Damn dragon got away last session and we just didn't notice.

So we did a lot of talking and planning for nothing.

Me tired.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Eh, I hope you don't suffer from too much allergies!




REally, none that I know of


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Evening Hive.
> 
> Damn dragon got away last session and we just didn't notice.
> 
> ...




how does a dragon escape without any one noticing??


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Evening Hive.
> 
> Damn dragon got away last session and we just didn't notice.
> 
> ...



 Must have been a sneaky Dragon!

Your eventual victory will be much sweeter!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

We aren't going to find that dragon again for a while.  DM said so.  And apparently we all failed our spot checks.  Little bastard.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

or its eventual victory...reminds me of the time my players were being followed by a tower.....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We aren't going to find that dragon again for a while.  DM said so.  And apparently we all failed our spot checks.  Little bastard.




What level are you and any idea what type it is?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

How little?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or its eventual victory...reminds me of the time my players were being followed by a tower.....



 Say wha?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

It is a wyrmling Green Dragon.

We're a group of 3rd level Monster PCs.

Our situation was described in the following link.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86138


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Can you say "Recurring villain"?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Can you say "Recurring villain"?



 Can you say angry Fire Elemental Barbarian?

He beat that dragon up good too.  Damn cowardly dragon.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Say wha?




THe party keep seeing these deep iompressions in the ground.  They were circuliar, and about 60 feet in diamter.  They would find one near their campsite (100 yards or so away) and then find another near a place they spend time.  They thought a tower was following them and spying on them.  They were not actually that wrong


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Silly PCs.  They deserved getting squished.

Okay, not really, but I like to slip into evil DM mode every once in a while, especislly since I'm usually a big softy as a DM.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86138




lol that's messed up. I love the Half-Ogre/Half-Dwarf...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe party keep seeing these deep iompressions in the ground.  They were circuliar, and about 60 feet in diamter.  They would find one near their campsite (100 yards or so away) and then find another near a place they spend time.  They thought a tower was following them and spying on them.  They were not actually that wrong



 Anyone got probed in that adventure?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Anyone got probed in that adventure?




no...no aliens or anything like that, it was a secret society set up to put the rightful king into the throne, they just didn't know wh that was


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

He's a silly character.  If he had his way, he'd be a Half-Ogre/Half-Dwarf Druid/Ranger/Ninja/Pirate.

The DM says no to the Ninja and Pirate parts.  He does, however, have a ninja suit (which is effectively black pajamas).  He tries to emulate the Rogue's stealthly abilities by hiding behind lamposts and trees.  It doesn't work, but is funny.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Is it an overall silly campaign? Or is the silliness a result of the whacked-out characters?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

that's just funny


----------



## MacMathan (May 2, 2004)

Did someone mention invincibleNinja-Pirates 

On another tangent the average bank account on RPG is like see below(mumble-mumble used to be able to do math...grumble) wow people must be posting all day


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

you missed a decimal...average is 55


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> Did someone mention invincibleNinja-Pirates
> 
> On another tangent the average bank account on RPG is like 550+ wow people must be posting all day



 yeah that's the total in-bank money...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

It is silly both because of the DM and because of the players.  This is her first time DMing, so she's a little crazy with the whole concept of "Wheeeeeeeeeee."

Let's see... my Fire Elemental Barbarian, named George, is fascinated by water, but repulsed by it.  Tonight, he ended up with a pearl that allows him to cast Create Water 3 times per day.  First thing he did was drench the Holyphant.  He's smart for a Fire Elemental (6 Int) and stays in the oven at Inns.  His first adventure started with him in a bar getting a drink.  He didn't like the beer (too watery), but loved the chaser (something akin to paint thinner called Dragon's Breath).  He scorched the poor bartender when he belched.  They've picked up some Skumble (Terry Prachett drink however it's spelled), which he really likes.  Also, he regularly demands cookies from the Holyphant.  The Holyphant did pick up some charcoal briquets for cookies for George, but ocassionally forgets and begrudgingly gives up one of his own cookies.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ah, yes, those first time DMs....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Umm.. The Holyphant, named Ivan, is Guedo's character.  He obsesses over his cookies.  He just loves cookies (especially good ones).  He's also very good at being cute (+10 to Diplomacy or something like that).  Usually the first thing he does in combat is go "Yarr!!!" and charges.  Even though he's tiny, he's good at grappling, somehow.  At least, he's successfully done it a few times.  He likes beating on street urchins (cause they attacked him once, I believe).  He's also got a pink bunny of undead turnng to help him turn better.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It is silly both because of the DM and because of the players.  This is her first time DMing, so she's a little crazy with the whole concept of "Wheeeeeeeeeee."
> 
> Let's see... my Fire Elemental Barbarian, named George, is fascinated by water, but repulsed by it.  Tonight, he ended up with a pearl that allows him to cast Create Water 3 times per day.  First thing he did was drench the Holyphant.  He's smart for a Fire Elemental (6 Int) and stays in the oven at Inns.  His first adventure started with him in a bar getting a drink.  He didn't like the beer (too watery), but loved the chaser (something akin to paint thinner called Dragon's Breath).  He scorched the poor bartender when he belched.  They've picked up some Skumble (Terry Prachett drink however it's spelled), which he really likes.  Also, he regularly demands cookies from the Holyphant.  The Holyphant did pick up some charcoal briquets for cookies for George, but ocassionally forgets and begrudgingly gives up one of his own cookies.



 lol that's insane


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

that's very wierd....

why doesn't Orchid play in the game?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Cause this way she gets alone time on Saturdays.

I think that is pretty much her reason.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ah, i see i was just curios


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

she is orchid.  Her ways are sometimes mysterious.

But she's cute, so I'll forgive her.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

having alone tiome is not mysterious.....


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2004)

Speaking of paint thinner, you must have been near an open can when you wrote up that character.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

uh...paint thinner???


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

Howdy again there folks!  Looks like the thread's growing up nicely...

ABout cookies- in my halfling game, that would fit right in.  They just got done with a jam (as in, blackberry jam) contest related adventure.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Ehh. I knew it was a weird party, so I decided to go weird.  It took me a while to settle on a race and class.  Then I decided to name him George.  Everything else fell into place as the game progressed.

Soon he will become a hugger (for 4th level, he's taking a level of fighter and picking up improved grapple).  It's costing me two feats (since improved unarmed strike is pretty much useless for a creature with natural attacks), but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

Hey, someones still up   

Well, the 'lil' devil' woke me up, so I'm up watching cartoons for 3 year olds ... it's an intellectual challange for me


----------



## Ashwyn (May 2, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Hey, someones still up
> 
> Well, the 'lil' devil' woke me up, so I'm up watching cartoons for 3 year olds ... it's an intellectual challange for me



*resists urge to make smartass comment*


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *resists urge to make smartass comment*





Get on with it, mate. Give me your best shot


----------



## Knight Otu (May 2, 2004)

Urg. Sorry about that post in the old thread. Should have looked first.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

It happens to everyone now and then.  No worries.


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

G'morning, me hearties!

Got to go to work, but after that I get to run my lil halfling game!  Yay!  Nothing like twilight myconids...


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Good morning!  I'm sitting here doing work, actually, but I thought I'd take a break, heal myself up, and go kill some kobolds.  *sigh* The work of an adventurer is never done  

Got to play last night, did not make it to the actual Necropolis book, which was OK, but I think we're basically finished with the lead-in the GM made.  I got attacked a couple of times, nothing could ever hit me, and I gave a kyton several bleeding cuts with arterial strike and then managed to charm it  We haven't seen a monster close to our effective level yet.

Very strange party we've put together this time.  We've got:

Human cleric 8 / Fist of Raziel 2
Human Wizard 7/ loremaster 3
Me (an AU quickling/spryte3 rogue 3/fighter4)
A Wemic (ECL8) Druid 2 (I ride in his mane a lot )
natural born werewolf (ECL 5) Barbarian 5
and a half-drow palemaster with a half-ogre monk cohort.  I don't know as many specifics about them, as my character has developed an instinctive dislike for these two...


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

And drat - I've just collected my salary and I was 20 gp short of a heal potion...  I suppose 15 gp short now...  Now I have to go digging for threads I'm interested in before I can get my revenge upon the kobold.

I suppose worse things can happen 

So who else played last night and what were the highlights?


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

Which one's your character, Sniktch?


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

I'm the spryte.  I'm a nimble, tiny perfect flyer with a dagger.  I only d4+1 damage (and that's with specialization & +1 enhancement!) but at level 10 I have AC 28 unarmored and +20 to hit, which becomes AC 33 and +15 after expertise.  Add Flyby attack, sneak attack, and arterial strike and I am a constant pain in the arses of any critters we run into.

I even did OK against the undead.  Yeah, I did no damage to them, but they never hit me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Morning people.

Pretty much already gave highlights from last nights game.

Hmmm... no clue what we're going to do today.  No plans here.  Got a ways to save up before I can go whap on kobolds again, though.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Well, I made level 1, and now I need to check back out for awhile.  My son wants me to blow bubbles and I do need to get work done.  I'll try to stop back in later, though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Bubble creation is a necessary job for a father.

Go have fun.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

well, it was nice sleeping in a bit.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Yeah.  sleeping in is nice.  We have a nice day of lazybuttness ahead of us here.

Nothing big happeneing today at all.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

today is game day...so of course that won't happen, but we;ll get together and do something


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Nothing wrong with just getting together and hanging out.

Those are usually our best "games".


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

last two weeks I've been running star wars and its been a chore...too many younginsin our game with attention problems....so hopefully a couple weeks off will help focus


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

heh.  Yeah...  I've played with three or four players with ADD at the same table.  Always a challenge to get stuff done.  Course, we didn't care, since we were just there to hang out.  And I wasn't DMing, so I didn't care.

When I'm DMing, i get frustrated when nothing gets done.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I don't think they have ADD...they just sometimes are really not into gaming


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

They're just there for the free snacks and company?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

not free snacks...actually we usually get them to buy the food since they have zero expenses and good jobs.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

That definately works in your favor.

Orchid generally buys drinks and makes dinner for our friday group.  One of the other players would occasinally throw money at her, until she made a tip cup and guilted the others into chipping in as well.

We generally have soda and some decent meal, since orchid is a good cook (she just generally doesn't like to eat what she cooks).  One of the recently returned players lhas been bringing veggies, which is greatly appreciated around the table.

Also, i regularly have gummi bears, since my dad gets them for free when he purchases his sugar free candy.  Naughty of them to give a diabetic gummi bears, but he gives them to me, so it's okay.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

We buy bulk burgers and brauts and cook out.  THe place where we game has 4 kids that have to be feed (but the youngest is only 6 months so he doesn't eat burgers yet).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

We have no real grill. We have a very small camper charcoal grill.  We've used it a couple of times, but it takes forever to cook stuff on it.  We have an electric grill, which occasionally gets brought out.  For the most part, our food gets cooked on the stove and then carted to the game in a crock pot and kept warm in it.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

My friends has a house so plenty of room on the back porch for a very nice grill he got last year


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I'm out of here...good luck on all your killings of things with RPG!!


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Crothian is gone but I am back. Maybe, if I try really hard I can catch his post count 

I bet you get tired of hearing that?

It is just no fair that I was out of the loop for 3 hours last night. I suppose I could have been writing but I am captivated by the game.


----------



## MacMathan (May 2, 2004)

With my group we use the backyard grill to break up the monotony of pizza. 

My favorite thought is d100 Thai food. We have a local Thai place with roughly 100 items on their menu so we just start rolling when we can't decide, there are a few rules to make sure we get a decent spread and then we use a d10 for heat level. That can be the really scary part.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Heh.  None shall catch Crothian's postcount.  It would be a sign of the apocalypse, I'm sure.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Update:  I am done building all the files I need for work Monday.  Now I'm getting ready to run a test to confirm that they're working the right way, and I have to be online to do that.  Then the rest of the day will be mine (well, I need to get dishes done, but thats another story).

If I'm really lucky I'll get my HP high enough to do another round of kobold killing today


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Hmm, apparently you can't intiate combat when at less than 10% of your total hp.  I killed one more kobold buthe did 1 point to me and knocked me below 10%, now it says I can't battle in this condition...  Guess I'll have to wait on that heal potion after all... :\


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Crothian is gone but I am back. Maybe, if I try really hard I can catch his post count




Let's see. If you post a post per minute every minute of the day from now on, and you deduct the average posts per day made by Crothian, you will cacth him after 12 days and 14 hours 24 minutes (roughly).

Well, good luck, mate. You'll need it.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

No one is gonna catch Crothian, especially now that he's caught RPG fever  Now he's twice as motivated to post!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No one is gonna catch Crothian, especially now that he's caught RPG fever  Now he's twice as motivated to post!




Yup, and if it weren't for the 30 second rule the board would surely crash under his posting might.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Plus the fact that he is sometimes required to eat, sleep, and work.  I'm wondering if its worth buying a lesser healing potion just to get back into the battle or if I should save up for a Heal potion that will take me to full...

Refilling MP hasn't even been a consideration for me at this point - I just stick to physical attacks and ignore the magic options for the most part.  Nny is strong, so this has been working


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Then the rest of the day will be mine (well, I need to get dishes done, but thats another story).




Tell me about it.  I don't even want to LOOK in the kitchen.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.  I don't even want to LOOK in the kitchen.




I know what you mean. But sooner or later those cute little Crothian siblings are growing big and nasty, so you'd better weed 'em out while you still can without calling the National Guard.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Yeah I know, but it's very depressing.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Dishes are very depressing - its the job that never ends.  I swear the next place I live will have a large enough kitchen for a dishwasher...

Hunter just took a bath and my wife wants a shower, so I'll have to wait until the hot water refills to start on them.


----------



## Tallok (May 2, 2004)

Hey Hive! it's a great and sunny day! .....
and I'm stuck inside working on school stuff. 
how's veryone else?


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Half decent, Tallok 

I spent the morning inside working on work stuff, but thats done now.  I think I'm about to go outside for a few minutes.  Then I'm gonna come back, heal my RPG character, and go for level 2 (and enough money to buy something cool).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Hwllo all.  I have comtrol of the computer back.  The storyhour is almost ready to be posted.

Does anyone know what the Dex-based Psionic class is called?  I don't have the psionics book and one of the characters had levels in that class back in 3.0.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Ooooh - the book is in the attic and I just went up and down the stairs :\ It sright on the tip of my tongue, though - there was the savant, seer, shaper...  I hate it when I can't remember things like that.  It had something to do with movement, that's all I recall...


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hwllo all.  I have comtrol of the computer back.  The storyhour is almost ready to be posted.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Dex-based Psionic class is called?  I don't have the psionics book and one of the characters had levels in that class back in 3.0.




It's called a Nomad.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Edit:  Man, that was strange.  Should've figurwed my first post had made it in somehow.  Now what to do here...

Um, so its beautiful here - blue skies and nice spring breezes.  Everyone else enjoying nice weather?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Thanks.  I wasn't sure what he was after looking at those Agge, but now that I'm thinking back, there was one particular power that he used that fits it.

Right now, we're trying to come up with a title for the storyhour.  So far, we've come up with the following:

Lochmar: Men in Skirts
Lochmar: For Clan and Honor
Lochmar: Kicking butt and taking names
Lochmar: Death to Caledon Vale
Isle of Nuren: Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are Scared (oh wait, wrong part of the world)


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

I like "Isle of Nuren: Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are Scared" but if that was a joke pick then "Lochmar: Men in Skirts" is my second choice


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Man, boards are lagging for me.

And yes, I'm really enjoying the beautiful weather out there today.  It was colder earlier, but we've had the windows open all day.

Just watched Pleasantville and are now watching Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets.

Hmm.. another possible name:

Lochmar: Pretty Powerful Patricians

Okay, so it's actually a serious campaign, but all we can come up with is silliness.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Oh, I rather like the Isle of Nuren one myself.  Unfortunately, our campaign has nothing to do with the Isle of Nuren.  A lot of jokes get made about that island, but all I actually know about it is that line.

I think we're going to go with "The Lochmar Clan Campaign (aka Men in Skirts)"


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

OK, another 12 kobold killing spree and I'm halfway to level 3 - I really want the 260 gp/day the sorcerer makes  Unfortunately, as always, the kobold fights left me with just 25% or so of what I need to get back to full health


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Ah, well, that did it.  For some reason that last kobold was just really hard to damage, and my limit break didn't succeed in killing it.  I guess I'll have to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to make a run at sorcerer...

Time for dinner, so TTFN


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Well... the Storyhour is up now with information and the first post.

We'll see how it goes from here on out.  I'm just glad the rest of the party won't see it.  I'm weary enough about posting my writing for all to see.  But for those that are actually involved to see it....*shudder*

Course, now orchid actually has to start writing the new posts for when we catch up.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Does orchid proof-read your stuff?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Not generally.  Since this storyhour is a collaboration, I had her read through the stuff I was going to post to make sure it worked.  She's the only player in the game who has actually read the journal (because it was being used to fill in the first year of the campaign).  She just read it to see that it was okay.  If she was actually proofreading, she would have effectively rewritten it.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 3, 2004)

Wow, it got quiet in here, and just when I kicked Ao off the computer too.


----------



## the Jester (May 3, 2004)

Hullo- 

I'm back from work, got more water and toilet paper, gaming in half an hour... maybe with a new recruit (from ENWorld, no less!).


----------



## orchid blossom (May 3, 2004)

Sounds good.

Always bad to run out of toilet paper.  Very bad indeed.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I decieved and won Munchkin on a technicality!!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I decieved and won Munchkin on a technicality!!




LOL.  That's how you're supposed to do it!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I know...they weren't happy though.  It was well past the point that I just wanted to end the game though.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 3, 2004)

That happens sometimes with Munchkin.  Especially if you add in the expansion sets.  It can take forever just to draw a monster you can actually defeat at the low levels.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

for us, while I really like the players, some of them just cannot play a game fast.  Turns that should take 2 minutes take ten or fifteen.  I hate exclude them in games, but we either play one or two games in an afternoon with them, or 5 or six without them.  

We also played Ninja Burger, which I thought was really fun.  It was my first time with that game.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 3, 2004)

Been there, done that, didn't like it.

I spend time between my turns, planning my turn.  Not so possible in Munchkin, but still.  Make a choice and get on with the game.  It's not like the stock market, you know, where a bad decision will cost you lots of money.  So you lose a game of Munchkin, oh well.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

exactly....but some people just can't do that


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Wheee!!!! I have wrestled control of the computer back from orchid!

We're sitting down to watch Prime Suspect 1, now.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I'm tuning into 10.5 I like disaster movies

What is prime suspect 1?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Prime Suspect is a British crime drama that airs on Masterpiece Theatre here.  This is the first movie.  Two weeks ago, they showed the 6th movie.

I think it's rather good.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Master piecve Theater is always good, haven't seen it in years but it was a weekly event growing up for my family.  We love mysteries.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Mysteries good.  And Mystery is good too.

Hmm.. what shall I do tonight?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

What are your choices?  What does Orchid want to do?  What do the cats want?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what the choices are.  Guess I'm just trying to come up with ways to amuse myself while I watch the show.

Orchid is reading her book.  The cats want to be fed.  That's nothing new.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

ya, that's good....just post, play some RPG...have some fun killing kobolds.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

down to 11hp.  Need to heal up first.  That means 12 meaningful posts. and waiting an hour.  ^_^

Randomlings has been rather quiet this weekend.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ya, her sight has been quiet...

I'm in the healing and waiting part as well, what do you have to wait an hour for?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

you can always write a review of a gaming book


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

That's when my salary comes in.

Game didn't end til 10 last night, so I didn't get to collect my salary until then.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can always write a review of a gaming book



 Heh.  I've seen your thread.  I'm not good at reviewing stuff.  I generally don't express myself well in them.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

only way to get better is to write something!!


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> only way to get better is to write something!!



preferrably in the blood of your enemies


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

you should write a review as well, you can do it in the blood of your enemies, but I'd perfer if you did it on the computer so you can post it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

blood makes me quesy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Okay. what would you like me to write a review on, then?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> blood makes me quesy.




THen write yours in ink...I have all the answers


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay. what would you like me to write a review on, then?




First, only do it if you want to.  Second, I have no idea what books you have.  Review something you've used and are familiar with.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Hmm... I haven't used any of my DnD books since the beginning of September, when I stopped DMing.  I've read my other systems, but I haven't used them.

I'll have to think on that.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

wow...not dming...I reember when I did that...now I'm running threre games, it's like I'm trying to catch up for taking a few years off


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yeah.  I get antsy at times.

I was running two games and playing in one before I stopped DMing.

The Spider Queen game fell flat when I couldn't get all the group together on the same night anymore.  My regular campaign just got to frustrating to deal with.  I was getting sick of DnD anyway, since that's all I've gotten to play or run.

Since then, I've just been playing.  I've had the itch to GM, but I couldn't get a Star Wars or Buffy game going.  The gameday went well, though.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Gamedays are good for that.  

I run D&D, Buffy, and Star Wars.  I get a variety.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup.  That's a lot of variety.  Here, you get the choice of the Lochmar clan game, the Savage Species game, and last hope for humanity DnD games.

I'm currently off and on working on my next campaign, which is based on Alexander the Great's conquests and the kingdoms set up by his generals after his death.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

that sounds really intersting.  I have no idea what I'd run next, but I'm always thinking about different things.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I've done a lot of work on the setting so far, working out the different kingdoms and infusing mythical races into it.

As usual, I get caught up in the detail and haven't thought about the campaign at all yet.  I've got a few ideas, but it would really depend upon what the players wanted to play.  Until I know that, I'd have a hard time designing adventures.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

work on the setting and think about what will be going on as time passes.  THen once the characters are made and you have your focus, the event you previously thought about will be the foundation and the characters involvement and angel into them will be the specifics.

boy I hope that makes sense


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Hmm..  I'm getting error messages when I finish the fights.  I'm getting the gp and credit for the wins, but not the end screens.

Weird.

And yeah, I'll continue to work on the setting.  I'm not sure what i should work on next.  I have a feeling I'm going to go into research mode again next.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Well... the fifth kobold did me in.  Now I'm stuck at 0HP & 0MP.  Made 20gp, though and I'm almost 1st level.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ya, about 1 out of 5 kobolds seem to really do me in big time


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Well.. whatever I make tonight and in the morning posting will get shoved into the bank after interest accrues tomorrow.  Then I'll get to work on a heal potion and a recharge arcane potion.  I'll probably make 1st level tomorrow night.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

good luck on that...I'm saving for better armor.....and then healing....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I'm saving for the ring of protection.  That's what my bank account is for.  Right now I've got 160 sitting in there.  I'll be able to dump maybe a 100 more in tomorrow.  That'll leave me with 268 with interest.  That will give me another 13 for interest the next day, for a total of 281.  Means I'll only have to come up with 79gp to get that ring.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

good plan, the ring is nice I like mine.  I'm hoping with a good defense I'll have to heal less...I don't know if that will actually happen though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yeah.  i figure a defense of 135 will make it easier to take on Kobolds.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

look at my defense...just go look at it...I dare you


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yeah... you've got the busted banded mail.  gonna now take on a troll?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I need health first


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Heh, how much gold you got on hand Crothian ? If you pay me back before my job falls due (about 36 hours I can lend you 130ish gold for a Heal Potion).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

don't we all?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Heh, how much gold you got on hand Crothian ? If you pay me back before my job falls due (about 36 hours I can lend you 130ish gold for a Heal Potion).




it's not really needed but if you want to that'd be great.


----------



## Tallok (May 3, 2004)

hey everyone!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I'm sitting on a little less then 60


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

greetings Tallok.  get all your homework done?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> greetings Tallok.  get all your homework done?





when does he come by when it's done?  he usually shows up when he still has much to go


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

140 gold is on its way, since you were on a little less than 60 I guess you should be up to 200 with it and the post above. Happy Kobold Smiting.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Okay just sent it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> when does he come by when it's done?  he usually shows up when he still has much to go



 Well.. it's sunday evening... he's had all weekend...  it could happen.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Okay just sent it.




dude thanks, I'm going to go beat up something...or get my butt kicked


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

No Problems, since I'm out of action for a while , I figure I may as well curry favour with the powerful . 

And as a matter of interest, is there anyone here not suffering from an Addiction to the RPG ?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I'm oddly not addict...

Yes, i have to work tommorrow...early...no, I'm still playing RPG...why do you ask??  

2 wraiths klilled, you're getting your money back with a bit extra


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> And as a matter of interest, is there anyone here not suffering from an Addiction to the RPG ?




orchid blossom, but she's sleeping at the moment, so I guess she's not "here."


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr, which character in RPG are you?  I can never figure out who's who, is there and easy way?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I'm Kal, (yeah its kinda annoying that Donations are down by Username but that characters have seperate names.) 

There's a fairly easy way to tell you can take note of a user ID and do a scan and substitute in the User's ID to see what their character is, or vice versa to see which user has which character.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

He is Kal, I believe.  I haven't found an easy way of finding a character knowing a user's name.  Though a lot of names allude to their user names.  Members List isn't too long.

I guess my character's name is rather appropriate.  He is Ao the Bloody because he's covered in his own blood.  At least he doesn't write bad poetry?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'm Kal, (yeah its kinda annoying that Donations are down by Username but that characters have seperate names.)
> 
> There's a fairly easy way to tell you can take note of a user ID and do a scan and substitute in the User's ID to see what their character is, or vice versa to see which user has which character.




I put in a little extra for you   thank you, you allowed me to get rich


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Woohoo, thank you so much. My next post will contain a short way of working out who owns what character and vice versa just fiddling the details now.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I seem to be able to take out 3-5 wraiths before needing healed...this is insane...the money is so good.....this armor is broken....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Okay here we go: 

To work out which Enworld Member owns which character:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/inferno.php?act=ScanMember&id= 

Type in the members id after the last equals and you can see their character.

Or to work out which character belongs to which character:
Scan the character and take note of which id is given

http://www.enworld.org/forums/member.php?userid=

and put in that id after the equals. 

Hope someone finds this useful, maybe I should repost it in the FAQ.

Edited: Because no one cares who I am.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Yes, that armor is broken. If you can spare me some gold to heal sometime, and maybe the money for the armor, I'm sure I could earn the cash to pay you back as well... please?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Okay here we go:




THe first link goes to an error page for me the second link say s user doesn't have profile or something like that


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Okay here we go:




THe first link goes to an error page for me the second link say s user doesn't have profile or something like that


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Holy *^#&, Crothian.  You ARE getting rich.

That's just insane.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

You need to click on the link and once its opened you need to add the id to the end of the Address Bar.  (And then hit enter or go or whatever floats your boat)


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Yes, that armor is broken. If you can spare me some gold to heal sometime, and maybe the money for the armor, I'm sure I could earn the cash to pay you back as well... please?




how much do you need?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I can lend him 240, he has 60, so he needs 260.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> You need to click on the link and once its opened you need to add the id to the end of the Address Bar.  (And then hit enter or go or whatever floats your boat)




just call me stupid...go ahead...it's 1am here on the east coast of north america and I'm a bit tired....that's my only excuse....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I should have done it as an example with a member number of 1 (Russ/Morrus).


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

250 to creamsteak


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Cool, I think Enworld may be down for CS, but I'll send him my share now.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

And there we go, congrats CS


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

wraiths seem to be the besto fight, low attack and good money from them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Damn. I'd ask to get in on this, but still being 0th level, I have a feeling I'd just get squished by a wraith.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kal: why aren't you fighting?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Because I have cruddy weapons and armour and just donated all my money to CS since he has much better weapons . Once he pays me back I'll get back into it.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

okay, but the only way to get better things is to play, make money...and stuff.  But your loan was really helpful for me tonight


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I know, once I get payed back I'm going to heal and then go on a kobold killing rampage to get the Knight job, unfortunately I probably won't get in on the Banded Chain abuse before its fixed. (Oh for those who bought daggers I'm guessing they should cost 2, since thats in the description field, I guess Morrus shifted across a column)


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

You want to here my fight with the troll?

I raged, then he killed me.  One hit.  I was at 176, max HP


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Well on the bright side you used some of his 300% rage for the next guy. If you do that twice more you may be able to kill it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

naughty troll, but about what I expected.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Well on the bright side you used some of his 300% rage for the next guy. If you do that twice more you may be able to kill it.




That's a bit on the expensive side..and that's assuming he raged...I don't know that he did.  It goe to the you died screen and I can't seem to see the combat logs from there.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> naughty troll, but about what I expected.




I was hoping to at least exchange some blows.....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Simple to see if he raged scan the troll and see if its rage dropped.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

And having looked nope the troll didn't rage, I guess the fact thats its always possible to get a 1 on your defense no matter how good it may potentially be hurts. 

On the other hand it looks like the AI doesn't rage if the rage is above 100% so thats a handy bug.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

when scanned...his rage is still 300%


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

We need Feng to take care of that Troll.  Half-Orc Barbarian poet (one of Guedo's first 3e characters).  He created a lot of whe called Half-Orc haiku.

"Feng put hole
In really big Troll"


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

late...sleep now...hope creamsteak returns my goldso I can buy cool things.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

night Croth.

Just don't dream of all those kobolds and wraiths you've slaughtered getting revenge.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Creamsteak just paid me back, so you can rest easy Crothian. Now I just need to afford a ring of protection and a broadsword.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Yep, paid Crothian back x2.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Kobolds fall before my Banded Mail clad wrath!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

you certainly did pay him back 2 fold.  he's got enough cash to start an army, it seems.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Those poor, poor kobolds.  They don't stand a chance, do they?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Well I have taken 12 damage so far from 8 Kobolds.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Aww someone else is fighting Kobold so its safe from me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I'd say go fight a wraith, but your strength isn't the highest.... Ehh... go fight some wraiths.


----------



## Tallok (May 3, 2004)

back again. and no, I'm still not done.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I can't fight wraiths yet, need some more cash for equipment first, and I want to get to level 4 so I can fall back on the Knight Job income if it trashes me.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Okay someone else can fight Kobold now, its at 100% rage. That would hurt.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Ah well, I decided to take the brunt of what I caused. Kobold raged on me.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Not with your armor.

Eosin just challenged an orc, so I tithed to him 250 gold. I'm trying to build the money to create a clan, then buy a great weapon or armor to hold a tournament. I won't allow players to use Banded Mail though, it's too cheap. I'll award the winner with a Righteous Greatsword.

*Edit:* We're taking the off topic Hive off topic. Bad RPG, bad.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Actually it did 24 damage even with armour thats a serious ouch.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Doesnt' that mean you had to have rolled around a 5 on defense...? Kobold strength is only 30. That sucks.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Yes yes it does.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 3, 2004)

Hey Hive. What going on?


----------



## Tallok (May 3, 2004)

science research paper stuff.... my parents want me to bed early. so I should head to bed soon, even though it's not all written. in fact, the discussion/conclusion isn't written at all.
how're you steve?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Mwahaha I have been Knighted! 410 gp a day woohoo! Shame I need 170 to heal first.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Hi Steve, Hi Talok.

Going fairly well for me.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Mwahaha I have been Knighted! 410 gp a day woohoo! Shame I need 170 to heal first.



Hey Kalanyr. Congrats. It seems like this RPG has really taken off.

Hi Tallok. I'm doing alright. Have you heard that a director's cut of_ Donnie Darko_ is being released at the end of May?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Hey Ao, You're now the proud owner of a Flaming Longsword enjoy.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on Fighter's rapid rise!

I need to get back into it and get up to level 3 at least.  A better paying job will help me immensely at this game.  I'm hoping for some loaner gear or something once I'm ready to fight so that I can catch up a little with you, Crothian, and some of the others.

This is much better than Petz.  I'm digging it - my only regret is it takes so long to heal, because otherwise I doubt I'd leave the Battlefield


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

your money has arrived, sir....

THese guys played all night?  DAmn my 6 am wakeup for my job!!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Nope, I eased off about 9ish. (3 hours ago) and started again when the new equipment came on, I'm about to Auction a Flaming Open Helm for 1 GP for anyone that wants it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Oh and Crothian, watch out the Banded Mail has been nerfed to +60 Defense. (Wow I always wanted to use Nerf in its original online sense. )


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

you mean fixed!!  

So, the auction works now?  Good, I plan on getting some better equipment and auctioing off the lesser.  So, defeat or fight anything cool yet?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Nope, the only thing I stand a chance against except the Wraith and Kobold at the moment is the Troll and its just not worth it (150 GP bleah).  

Nope, you still need to enchant stuff to auction it, but I just go stomp on Wraiths and then auction it with an enchantment of my choice.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Just decided to take on Troll.

I just absorbed Troll's rage, now maybe some other people can stand a chance, I'll let you know if I can actually kill the wretched thing in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

No I cannot troll just handed me my behind 213 damage in one attack. OUCH.
Level 5 my *censored*.

Edit: Now I need to slay 8th Wraith's to heal and then I'm going to bed.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Thank you very much, Crothian.  Expect repayment and interest in a little over 24 hours time


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> No I cannot troll just handed me my behind 213 damage in one attack. OUCH.
> Level 5 my *censored*.
> 
> Edit: Now I need to slay 8th Wraith's to heal and then I'm going to bed.




Holy crow!  OK, I think I'll just stick with Kobolds for now - what do you get for fighting Wraiths, anyway?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

100 GP, its easier to make a profit off Wraith's than Kobolds once you get started, the Orc is also tougher than the Wraith but its worth less gold so I don't recommend hunting it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hey Ao, You're now the proud owner of a Flaming Longsword enjoy.



 Niftiness.

Thanks.  Selling off my broadsword will give me a fair amount of extra cash.

Hmm.. lots of new items in the shop.  I'll have to check that all out.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

And for the low low price of 2 GP you just scored yourself a Flaming Helm too.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> 100 GP, its easier to make a profit off Wraith's than Kobolds once you get started, the Orc is also tougher than the Wraith but its worth less gold so I don't recommend hunting it.




What level and stats did you have before you went after the Wraiths?

And do you have any other groovy equipment you could loan out to a struggling Rat Bastard?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I was Level 6 before I started making a profit off of Wraiths but that was with the bugged Banded Mail.

Sadly no, I just gave away the last of my equipment, tomorrow though I'll slay a few Wraiths and start a tournament for Dwarven Full Plate of Righteousness to the winner.

Edit - I mean equipment without a level requirement, I'd lend you my gear overnight but it won't let me because you're to low a level to have it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

More niftiness.  As soo as I get a bit more cash, I'll be able to heal up, go take on a couple of Kobolds and get enough xp to level.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Darn, there seems to be a line forming in front of the Kobold.  Its hard to get a battle started right now...

One or two more and I'll be levelled up again and have a decent paying job.  Hopefully I don't have to wait too long...


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

w00+  - Level 3!!  I took 22 damage on my first round this time, i have taken 30 damage from 6 kobolds since.  And I'll have enough to heal by the time I get down to the 20 hp range - looks like that knight job and groovy paycheck are soon to be mine


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup.  That line for Kobolds is brutal.  I built up my rage to 100% then took on my first orc.  Didn't give him a chance to hit me.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup.  That line for Kobolds is brutal.  I built up my rage to 100% then took on my first orc.  Didn't give him a chance to hit me.




That is definitely a plan...  I should have thought of that - I just blew my rage; now I'm down around 24%  Next time I'll use it on an orc, though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm powerful enough to take on an orc otherwise.

I have a feeling he'd slice right through me.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Probably so - me too.  I'm scared of the Orc after all I've heard, don't know if thats justified or not.

OK, just a couple more battles and I'm going to start working on putting a Villains thread up and posting a bunch of stat blocks and villain descriptions...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Hehe.  I just got given the option of a Feinting Attack or a Feinting Attack.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that the bot sometimes repeats a turn?  What I mean is, if you Lightening Bolted the last round and select cleave this round, when the page reloads it doesn't remember the cleave round and just gives you a new set of options.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hehe.  I just got given the option of a Feinting Attack or a Feinting Attack.




That's been happening to me an awful lot - the first two battles I was in today started with 'Cleave' or 'Cleave'

I still have no idea how the individual attacks are calculated, guess I don't care too much.  Earlier I had a Flurry of Blows do 76 damage and then next time it did 4...


----------



## ASH (May 3, 2004)

Hey all. Its been a few day's since I was able to get time to be on the computer. How is the hive.. i see we have almost closed a new hive thread.. YAY!  Whats going on today..?? Whats the topic of choice?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Not much going on here.  Playing RPG.  That has been the topic, but changing it is probably a good idea.


----------



## the Jester (May 3, 2004)

Hey gang...

How are we today?

Had some good gamin' yesterday- we picked up a new player (from ENWorld, no less)!  Our group now has _three_ Jameses.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not much going on here.  Playing RPG.  That has been the topic, but changing it is probably a good idea.



 Especially since there is a thread devoted to RPG  ("RPG is OPEN")

Talking about changing the topic... I've gotten a few spam messages these last few days that had a very surrealist feel to them. The titles were actually random, correctly written, non offensive words (as not to get caught by the spam filter, I guess). It was kinda of funny. Anyone else get those?


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hey all. Its been a few day's since I was able to get time to be on the computer. How is the hive.. i see we have almost closed a new hive thread.. YAY!  Whats going on today..?? Whats the topic of choice?




Hi, Ash   What Ao said - both about the topic and changing it 

Heya, Jester!   Three Jameses?  That could be a bit confusing...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Our group now has _three_ Jameses.




Players or characters?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

We have a Mike and a Mycroft in our Friday group.  When Mycroft joined the group, he decided not to go by his nickname to avoid confusion.  Only one James, though.
In game, we almost had two Fionas, but the existing Fiona (orchid's character) politely asked the new character to change her name (which ended up as Heather).

We've had a Brian and a Ryan at the same table several times.

In game for another game, we've had a Priss and a Bliss.  Bliss showed up after Liss left (all different players).


----------



## ASH (May 3, 2004)

I hate allergy's. My left eye will not stop watering. My nose is running and i have a stuffy feeling head. I am going to be finding some benadryl..


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I hate allergy's. My left eye will not stop watering. My nose is running and i have a stuffy feeling head. I am going to be finding some benadryl..



 Don't operate heavy machinery!


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

We have two Mikes but we don't have much trouble keeping them separate.

Allergies are no good, Ash - go medicate yourself and enjoy the spring!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

I have had a nerve twitching in my left thigh since saturday afternoon... Anyone know how I can get rid of it? (the twitching, not the nerve)

AR


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

It's actually a cool day here.  Only have the bedroom window open. Overcast.  Not a bad day, but I don't think I should be wearing these shorts.

And yes, allergies bad, medication good.  except medication that makes you loopy.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Its warmed up here a lot - this morning was downright chilly; definitely flannel weather.

Twitching nerve?  Eh, maybe a massage or acupuncture, those would eb my suggestions.

Heh, I just went in the parking lot to smoke and watched 2 ducks fighting over a female.  They were so into it one walked past me so close it brushed my leg, and never paid me any heed


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Damn horny ducks.  We have to deal with that every spring at the farm.  We have something like 4 males to every female, so the the poor females get picked on something fierce.  The drakes get whapped with a broom quite often because of it.  My mother continues to make comments about going out there with a pair of scissors and fixing the problem.


----------



## ASH (May 3, 2004)

Horny ducks.. Thats great.. That made me smile!  Okay, I just took some things to help clear my head. My eye still hurts, but oh well.. Now I have accounting homework to do!! I like accouting..


----------



## guedo79 (May 3, 2004)

It may sound funny but didn't you lose a female duck that way, AO?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

why would AO have a duck?


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

This female and one of the males have been spending the spring and summer here for years - I've seen the same two ducks for 3 years running now.  This other male is just a usurper and needs to be chased off - the other one is doing a good job chasing off the newcomer or I would've helped


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup.  We have lost a duck to damn, horny drakes.  Poor duck.  Don't remember which one is was anymore, though.

And I have ducks at my parents house, Crothian.  Think they're down to about 10, plus the goose.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

how rural....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup.  my folks are in what can effectively be considered rural (barely).

Got ducks, a goose, bunnies, and cats.

used to have chickens and a dog.


----------



## ASH (May 3, 2004)

We have ducks around the area alot. Outside of the apartments we have a small park for the kids, about 4 times a week I see a few pairs of ducks.  The main park in town is huge, and has a specific area where ducks and geese go and people feed them. Thats really fun to do this time of year.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

that's cool...my dad grew up on a farm and I lived near them till they got bought out


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

I live a block from city park, which has a large number of ducks, geese, and even swans.  Hunter loves to go to the park and feed the ducks and fish.

Plus there's large numbers of groundhogs and squirrels living there


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

We have a pair of bluebirds at my folk's house that use one of our boxes to hatch little bluebirds each year.

This year we've got 4 blubirds hanging around.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

We have two families of blue jays and a family of robins nearby this spring.  The jays are really beautiful but they tend to drive other birds away.

Plus we have a pear tree in the backyard.  It only bears fruit every third year or so, but when it does the bees and wasps get extremely thick...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

The only birds I see are pigeons and gulls...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

We have a Mr. and Mrs. Robin and what we believe are their son and daughter at my folks house this year.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

not many nested birds here that I've seen.  I have a big park sort of near and I imagine most are there


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

*Peeks head in*  hello?  anyone survive the slowdown?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I'm invincible!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

You're a loony, but that is nothing new.

Well... Jeopardy for not quite dummies is over.  Not I must amuse myself with cheese grating.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

not quit dummies...college edition??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Jeopardy for kids.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

college is for kids....

okay, I'm old!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Nah.  Old is relative.  If you feel old, you are.  otherwise, you're young.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I don't feel o9ld....i just pick on those that are younger


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

damn whipper-snappers.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

them and thier loud music...and funny talk....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

and their silly powered scooters.  they call that exercise???


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

oh well...second half of 10.5 is on...not a very good movie...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

We're still cooking dinner.  looks like we'll be eating at 10pm.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

what is being cooked that takes so long?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Alton Brown's Baked Macaroni & Cheese.  Supposed Prep time: 20 minutes.  Cooking time: 45 minutes.

Plus orchid had to run to the store and we were having some problems with getting the mixture to thicken.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

ah, makes sense then.....hope its good and filling


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

once it is done, it will be.

"Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"

Orchid put in Serenity.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Not yet...but you will......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Whatever you say, Jayne.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

one day someones going to offer me a price that's worth it...then things get interesting  

I lent out my copy to a friend...damn them for wanting to watch it!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

so is that inevitable betrayal come after I decide to go to Ohio State and you decide to move?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

it would take something amazing for me to leave here.  I have roots, friends, family, support...all here.  

And even if I do, I'll leave word at my gaming group.  Good bunch of people.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2004)

It's surprising the things that will take you away from home.  Everyone I knew in Wisconsin was shocked when I decided to move.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

ya, it might be possible for me to move for someone, but the odds of that happening are pretty darn slim


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2004)

That's what I said.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

And Hi Orchid!!


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> That's what I said.




Ya, but you haven't seen my amazing super power of making things not work.  That's assuming I can even get a first shot.  I'm batting .000


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2004)

Hi!  I won't be here long, Ao has to do "RPG maintenance" soon.

I got the Scarred Lands Gazetter Ghelspad today.  It's kinda neat.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I have a lot of scarred lands book for not having that or the other main Scarred lands book.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but you haven't seen my amazing super power of making things not work.  That's assuming I can even get a first shot.  I'm batting .000




Again, sounding very familiar.  I never had a date where I didn't do the asking.  The one guy who did ask me (a "friend," we lived in the same large house rented by many college studens together,) I turned down on gut instinct.  He later got married and beat the crap out of his wife.  I'd say that was good instinct.

The point here, however, is that you never know what will happen, or how, or when.  You just have to be open to it, and not sabotage on purpose.  (that's a thing I've caught myself doing more than once.)


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I know, I'm open to it.  But I'm analytical and I can only base future performances based on past data.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2004)

There's a first time for everything.  And isn't that supported by probability?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

of course, but probablity doesn't work well here except to say that there is a chance of success.  I'm casiously optimistic but still realistic


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

I'm a realist, but a lot of people say I'm a pessimist.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ya, they are the same thing


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Hi all. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

90% of the time, yeah, they are the same.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi all. What's up?




RPG: The addiction, fun new internet game Morrus set up....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Watching Firefly and posting.  And watching orchid rant about the evils of sharp cheese.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> 90% of the time, yeah, they are the same.




Very true, but its okay.  I get to game.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Watching Firefly and posting.  And watching orchid rant about the evils of sharp cheese.




why is sharp cheese evil?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Cause she doesn't like the taste of it and the package of cheese she bought hid the fact that it was sharp in small letters on the package.

And she's talking to one of the cats like she's a child.  "Don't you give me that lip, little missy!"

I shouldn't laugh, but it's funny.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> why is sharp cheese evil?



Because the edges hurt when you swallow it?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Cause she doesn't like the taste of it and the package of cheese she bought hid the fact that it was sharp in small letters on the package.
> 
> And she's talking to one of the cats like she's a child.  "Don't you give me that lip, little missy!"
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, but it's funny.




huh, usually cheese advertise sharp in big letters...that's odd.

and the second part is funny


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> RPG: The addiction, fun new internet game Morrus set up....



Yeah, I've got a character set up, but money is hard to come by for me. Have you seen the_ Angel_ RPG, yet?



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And she's talking to one of the cats like she's a child.  "Don't you give me that lip, little missy!"
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, but it's funny.



Yeah, you should. It is funny.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

That cat has been bad all night. She even stole food from the head cat.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Angel RPG looks good.  Haven't bought it yet, but from what I've read of it in the store, it looks just as good as the Buffy books.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got a character set up, but money is hard to come by for me. Have you seen the_ Angel_ RPG, yet?




Of course...it's sitting like 20 feet from me


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Sharp cheese is awesome... what's your problem? I actually buy this 7 and 10 year aged sharp cheese at times just to eat in little cubes. It's way "sharper" than your regular very sharp cheese. Mmmm......

Nowhere on Campus I can get something like that though...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Oh. I love sharp cheese.  the sharper the better.  Which is pretty funny, cause I really don't like the mild stuff,which orchid does.  So, we often have two packages of cheese in the fridge with no fear of the other eating our cheese.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Sharp cheese is awesome... what's your problem? I actually buy this 7 and 10 year aged sharp cheese at times just to eat in little cubes. It's way "sharper" than your regular very sharp cheese. Mmmm......




Where do you get it and is it pricey??


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Where do you get it and is it pricey??



 Wisconsin Dells, a few different shops. Sometimes I get 4 year aged pepper cheese (any more time and there wouldn't be enough moisture to slice it for sandwiches). It's pricey... but worth it. They are mostly a wholesale prices though, so the minimum is 1 lb., and most of the time my family would get 5 and cut it into 4 or 5 parts. You might not think that it would disappear before 5 pounds of cheese go bad... but theres 4 of us that love the stuff and I would munch on around 1 lb./week. 

I've only recently earned my "own" fridge, so I "may" just decide to stop by there before I head home for the summer, and that's hundreds of miles away from home.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

a little far for me to go then...sigh


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Hmm... as usual, I'm awake late at the computer.

Who's around?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

I'm still here. With the new games, there are so many posts to keep up with. What are you up to? Still watching_ Firefly_?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Nah. once orchid goes to bed, I don't have the tv or radio on.

Just surfing the web, mostly.  And now catchi gup on this site's past hour's activities.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I was checking up on Ceramic DM myself.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Hmm.. I'm only kind of tired.  This isn't good.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Should you be more tired, or less?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

I should be more tired.  It is 3:30am here, after all.

I should have been in bed an hour & 1/2 ago.  Instead I'm here beating up Mr. Kobold.  That last one was naughty.  He kept healing himself.


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I should be more tired.  It is 3:30am here, after all.




Where do you live, Ao?

Oh yeah- hi!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I should be more tired.  It is 3:30am here, after all.
> 
> I should have been in bed an hour & 1/2 ago.  Instead I'm here beating up Mr. Kobold.  That last one was naughty.  He kept healing himself.



Ooh, naughty indeed. Interesting that the bots can heal themselves.

Hi Jester.

Since, it's 3:40 where I am, I'll be heading off now. Goodnight. You should get some sleep Ao.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Hello Jester.

I'm in Albany, NY.

Well.. outside of Albany, really.  It's much quieter out here at night than it is in the middle of the city.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh, naughty indeed. Interesting that the bots can heal themselves.
> 
> Hi Jester.
> 
> Since, it's 3:40 where I am, I'll be heading off now. Goodnight. You should get some sleep Ao.



 He healed himself for 75 points then again for 20 points.  Bad Kobold! *Whacks the kobold with a stick*

Yeah, I really should....


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Ooh, just got back from work... then just had a long video game interval for a few there... I think I'll to bed before too long myself, though it's 'only' 1:42 here.


----------

